# ATTN: Brute Force 750 Owners



## SouthernGARider (Nov 24, 2009)

I've been thinking of getting a new Brute Force 750. My question is how do ya'll like yours? Are they pretty reliable with regular matience done? I know about the front and rear output shaft seals are bad about leaking and the rod bearings if you get them wet but is there anything else really thats bad about them? How many miles could I expect to get out of it? I'll prolly snorkle it with a 28" tire with a pipe and programmer do you think I will have any problems with that setup? I'm really looking for a good reliable bike that has a good amount of power. How many miles are on ya'lls Brutes?

thanks


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

1475 0n 06 650i


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

its all on throttle control, my old brute had 2100 miles with 28" laws with no major problems


----------



## SouthernGARider (Nov 24, 2009)

I also know about the upper A Arm bushings being bad. My buddy has a 08 750 on 29.5's with 1300 hard miles and we have only replaced the upper A Arm bushings. Been sunk before to and still running strong.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

almost 2800 mile, 06 650


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

1400 miles on 06 750 only changed a few seals & need to do upper A arms. Its all about thumb control. What part of South Ga u from?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If you take care of it it will last.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I have all the mods your talking about getting haven't had a problem with that set up!


----------



## SouthernGARider (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm from mid GA right around Macon. So they are good reliable bikes?


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

mines been fine. 08 w/ ~200 miles on it. lol, doesnt get ridden much.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

As long as u take care of & use common sense it will last. If u ride any water be sure to snorkel it.


----------



## Bruteality (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree take care of it. I love my bike just added 30" mudlites and a 2" lift and highlifter springs. Couldn't ask for a better bike as far as power and fun. Just remember to take care of it check your oils and change regularly. Everyone told me I would hate it(Polaris people) but i really do enjoy it.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

The Brutes have a few quirks to them no doubt. They need a little more maintenance then some other bikes but man when you hit the throttle it's all worth it. I'm not as hard on mine as some folks but i can say its never let me down yet. sure I've had to replace some seals but it was easy to do.


----------



## BF750FI (Oct 25, 2009)

I have an 09 Brute and I love the power this machine has. Got a call today to pull a buddy out of the mud on the lease, he had berried his trailer and wheeler, could not get it out. Hooked on to it man the power is unreal pulled it right out of the hole...I do not regret buying this machine at all.


----------



## SouthernGARider (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys I always try to keep the maintenance up on my bikes so I don't think I'll have a problem with that. I just love the power they put out and are also one of the best looking bikes on the market IMO.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

i love my brute. i got over 2000 mile on it. defintly snorkle it. i made the mistake by not snorkle it and it cost me.


----------



## SouthernGARider (Nov 24, 2009)

anymore opinions on them?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have over 2200 on my 06 and sure I went through the normal things like seals, a-arms, stem bushing and such, but it has taken me hundreds of miles out to no where and never left me walking....always brought me back even with a shreaded belt.. twice. Just treat it right, prepare it right for the riding you will be doing, use common sence with the thumb and get ready for your chest to pound the smiles that never stop. There is also no other bike with as many aftermarket options available either. All just make it even better...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i got the 07 nra 750 with around 1100 miles on it and i cant complain about it. i have pulled out a rhino and just the other day a chevy 1500 crew cab as he was stuck in the yard at the camp. only had to change the rear output seal so for.


----------



## INSTITCHEZ (Jan 28, 2011)

I have an 08 750 and love it!!! Had to put a fuel pump in it at 1300 miles though. That being said..if you get one be sure to route your fuel tank vent up to your pod! That's how I lost my fuel pump, since did that I put 27" executioners,2" lift,clutch springs and pipe mod. Man I love my brute!! They are a great machine!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I wouldn't trade or sell my Brute for another make. Lots of low end torque which is what I was looking for in the first place.


----------



## bclewis (Mar 23, 2010)

i have an 08 750. around 1700 miles and 230 hrs. Throttle control and checking the oil is very important. I just recently broke a piston ring on it while on the drag strip just goofing around. I blame that on myself. I love my Brute and wouldnt change machines for anything. I have had to rebuild my front differential twice. Be gentle in 4wd in sticky and thick terrain.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i know some one with over 6000 on his 06 but they are trail miles my 09 has 1500 70% trail 30%mud not too bad if you watch the thumb


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

07 brute , 1600 kms ...been buried in the water , swamp , mud ,snow , and still going strong , got lazy for awhile and never covered snorkels when trailering it around and carbs got dirty and plugged something up , changed 1 cv boot , other regular maintenance is my own peace of mind ....i play hard , i clean it hard and maintain it lots ...
tie rods , some good some bad , i have had bad luck with Kawi ones ...3 in like 100 kms ...upgrading them next , but other guys who jump their brutes and no problem ever so ....
25% trail 75% mud,swamp,water,swampgrass.....axle cleaning nightmare !!! 
you will love the power ..


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

you couldnt give me another brute to be completly honest. i ride with about 5 guys on average. ive turned more wrenches on my bike than all of us combined. not to mention one of the other bikes is even a POLARIS!!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

06 650i 900mi of h-ll an heat ,can not beat it, 100%mudder,


----------

